

Day and night within a single photo - pstadler
http://www.stephenwilkes.com/fine-art-gallery.php?g=7&t=fineart

======
polarrat
Was it photoshopped?

~~~
pan69
No, it really happened like that.

</sarcasm>

~~~
roberto
It could've been a long exposition shot with a mechanism that directed light
to different parts of the film throughout the day.

